# Denmark Envisions Wind-Powered Electric Car System



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The Denmark infrastructure will consist of approximately 500,000 charging spots and 150 battery swap stations, similar to the Israeli scheme.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

charging stations sure, battery swaping, yeah right.....


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, I think that battery swaps are simply not necessary. Besides, could you imagine being the poor schmuck that swaps out all those batteries all day. That guy would have hellish back problems. I could be wrong i guess. The article talks about this plan as though it is a done deal, so perhaps the battery changing stations will actually happen. Perhaps battery changing stations will be built and then fall into disuse as high performance batteries become more affordable. Technology already exists to make battery swaps a unnecessary. The way things look right now, we just need economies of scale to make those technologies a bit more affordable. The swapping stations might just help the change to get started.

The article rightly points out that this type of vast automotive infrastructure change is easier in countris that don't already have a large auto industry. Obviously the auto industry here in the US has played a huge part in killing off every chance that Electric Vehicles have ever been given.


----------

